# confused



## magee123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum and to the field but I have looked on for a while now. I just have a question that needs clarification. I recently tried to enter the IBEW local 363 apprenticeship, immediately after I applied at the hall the women gave me a paper that said the interview time, no test or anyhing. I proceeded to go through the process and recieved a letter back weeks later informing me of a second interview in the summer. Im just a little weirded out by the process and I don't really know how to take the letter, good or bad. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance and for the useful info all along
And sorry about the long post.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like you made it on to the second round.


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not sure, but here in DC testing is usually the first step and then comes the interview process. Best of luck to you.


----------



## magee123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks makes feel hopeful. Just trying to get some type of formal apprenticeship. But yeah I've never heard of interviewing twice let alone before testing. Weirded me out


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

magee123 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and to the field but I have looked on for a while now. I just have a question that needs clarification. I recently tried to enter the IBEW local 363 apprenticeship, immediately after I applied at the hall the women gave me a paper that said the interview time, no test or anyhing. I proceeded to go through the process and recieved a letter back weeks later informing me of a second interview in the summer. Im just a little weirded out by the process and I don't really know how to take the letter, good or bad. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance and for the useful info all along
> And sorry about the long post.


Congratulations! and Welcome to the electrical trade...:thumbup:


----------



## magee123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks man appreciate it. So do you guys think this is good or bad


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Anytime they want to see you again is a good thing.

But just like everything else, don't treat it like a sure thing until the deal is struck.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

magee123 said:


> Thanks man appreciate it. So do you guys think this is good or bad


Welcome to the forum. Did you also apply for local#3?


----------



## Grabsumbuds8683 (Oct 11, 2013)

magee123 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and to the field but I have looked on for a while now. I just have a question that needs clarification. I recently tried to enter the IBEW local 363 apprenticeship, immediately after I applied at the hall the women gave me a paper that said the interview time, no test or anyhing. I proceeded to go through the process and recieved a letter back weeks later informing me of a second interview in the summer. Im just a little weirded out by the process and I don't really know how to take the letter, good or bad. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance and for the useful info all along And sorry about the long post.


Second interview is a great sign! Do you have any schooling like vo tech or any previous experience? If you do not have any the only test you might take is an basic math/reading comprehension test once you are accepted. 363 will be busy very soon with a possibility of two casinos being built inside the jurisdiction


----------



## Gregdrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this IBEW 363 in southern NY state or service workers 363?


----------



## magee123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks guys but I'm currently in school for electronic systems technician but I really enjoy electrical more. It is IBEW local 363 by the way. Guess Im just playinh the waiting game now


----------

